# States petition to secede from union



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 13, 2012)

States petition to secede from union - CBS News

Thoughts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a bunch of butthurt people.


----------



## Bigsby (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty crazy, I don't think it would ever work though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2012)

"You guys want to re-elect Obama? Fine! We'll make our own country! With blackjack! And Hookers!

In fact, forget the country!"


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 13, 2012)

EDIT:^ That's Nevada, isn't it?



> Many of the petitions invoke the Declaration of Independence's dramatic assertion that "Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, that whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or abolish it, and institute new Government."



Haven't rights increased (and are expected to increase) under Obama? Particularly LGBT rights? (I know there's a long way to go, especially for T, but this presidency has been the best in history for that particular collective.) I get that he hasn't undone any of the Bush era patriot act bullshit, and has continued in that vein, but since 20 states didn't petition for secession then, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that there's more to this than they're directly saying.



> the treasurer of the Hardin County Republican Party, Peter Morrison, asked in a post-election newsletter, "Why should Vermont and Texas live under the same government?" Morrison's newsletter requested an "amicable divorce" from the "maggots" who reelected President Obama, many of them voting on an "ethnic basis."


This guy seems to hint at a potential ulterior motive.

I'm not saying that he is representative of all Romney supporters, or even the people who signed those petitions, but I think that the racial element is not to be ignored.


----------



## McKay (Nov 13, 2012)

Seems we're in a time of secession. Scotland, Venice, Catalonia..

Honestly, I say let them if the people vote for it. Same goes for the above. It's not like there are any moral issues at stake, there isn't slavery to fight against this time (although slavery was only a partial cause of the civil war but that's another discussion).


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 13, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> maggots



Slipknot fans voted overwhelmingly in support of Obama? Or is he just mincing his slurs and substituted a bilabial nasal phoneme where he'd usually put an unvoiced labio-dental fricative phoneme?

/m/ vs. /f/, for those unversed in the dark arts of English phonology.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "You guys want to re-elect Obama? Fine! We'll make our own country! With blackjack! And Hookers!
> 
> In fact, forget the country!"



Exactly. This actually happened in 2008 as well. They never really go anywhere, although Texas is damn close to getting enough votes to be acknowledged.


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 13, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Exactly. This actually happened in 2008 as well. They never really go anywhere, although Texas is damn close to getting enough votes to be acknowledged.



Given demographic shifts, Texas might well be a blue state by 2016, so that's going nowhere fast.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 13, 2012)

Apparently this happens after every election. I'd think it would be cool to Texas become Mexico's bitch tho'.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd like to see this mentioned somewhere just once without a wildly misleading title. The states themselves aren't petitioning for diddlyshit, it's just butthurt netizens and slacktivists who think whitehouse.org petitions are worth a fuck and a half, trying to make a statement.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 13, 2012)

^exactly. These people don't fucking realize how stupid an actual secession would be. NO healthcare system to even find something to bitch about, NO educational support to speak of, NO military to protect our sorry ass when these same people start spewing ignorant shit to the wrong brown leader. I had to explain to my random facebook aquaintance buddy that "FREE THE SOUTH!" probably isn't the best rallying cry to start a new country, under the circumstances . Plus, Louisiana would be granted secession, then immediately invaded and stripped of our sweet sweet crawfish and gatormeat, then bombed back to......well, 1940s Louisiana.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 13, 2012)

If Texas secedes, I'm leaving. The people that want this are nuts. I love my state, but good grief that would be a nightmare.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 13, 2012)

Why do those people hate America?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 13, 2012)

They would lose all the welfare money they rely on.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 13, 2012)

I also had to explain to people that these petitions don't mean a thing. People don't read the article, they just read the sensational headline.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 13, 2012)

Butthurt people taking shit too seriously are butthurt and taking shit too seriously. Some of them may be racists, but that's another story for another day...


----------



## Xaios (Nov 13, 2012)

As moronic as these loons are, tell me if the following sounds familiar:

"You idiots re-elected BUSH!? WTF, America? I'm moving to Canada."


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't even know why this making news. The petition in texas is at about 75k currently, im guessing it will only reach between 100-150k. Sounds like alot until you figure out texas has a population of about 25 million. Such an insignificant amount that its funny.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 13, 2012)

Xaios said:


> As moronic as these loons are, tell me if the following sounds familiar:
> 
> "You idiots re-elected BUSH!? WTF, America? I'm moving to Canada."



Haha, further to this, here's a news article about blue state secession from 2004, right after Bush got re-elected:

Blue states buzz over secession - Washington Times


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2012)

Let 'em go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy said:


> Let 'em go.



I live in one of those states, so fuck that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 13, 2012)

You can recede (is that even a word?)... 

I'll talk to Barry O about that for ya... We black ppl have a secret network we use to pull such strings, you know...


----------



## YngwieJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a post I wrote on another forum in regards to the idea of Texas seceding from the Union.



> I too wish Texas would secede. The rest of the country would be far better without us.
> 
> Texas is one of the many red welfare states in the country. It has the highest percentage of minimum wage or under jobs per capita of any state, the median hourly wage is about $1.50/hr under the national average, and under Rick Perry, Texas has created more minimum wage jobs than every state in the nation combined.
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 13, 2012)

hairychris said:


> Why do those people hate America?





George W. Bush said:


> They hate our freedom



Duh... 

And Texas can't be that bad... Good god...


----------



## lurgar (Nov 13, 2012)

If Obama won't destroy this country like they thought, then by God they will do it themselves! Welcome to Obama's America!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 13, 2012)

^Sounds like typical partisan logic... Why can't people look beyond certain things? It'd be entertaining if the ideas they were pushing weren't actually taken seriously... 

I know I talk big noise about the Repubs, but I honestly try not to see things in red and blue... The republicans have just been a royal shit show lately it seems. Both sides seem to be trying to one-up each other in terms of how radical they can be, though. Seems silly. Like an internal Cold War.


----------



## Necris (Nov 13, 2012)

If this actually were the states themselves petitioning and any of them did reach their goal for signatures I would say let them leave on the condition that citizenship for their entire populations is revoked, that way when shit isn't working out and people start looking to emigrate back into the USA they can finally learn what immigrants actually experience. I'm sure that would be humbling.

Also, kind of related: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...affic-romney-supporters-canada_n_2094572.html


----------



## tedtan (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in Texas and what I am hearing from people here, over and over ad nauseum, is a fear that Obama will ruin the economy to the point that we are all living like pre-industrial revolution subsistence farmers. Where they came up with this I don't know (it sounds Tea Party-ish), but to ascribe that much power over the economy to the president is foolish. And these are educated people!

It would be much better to trace the economic problems back to their origins, which were the overly aggressive mortguage lenders and the speculative behaviour of the investment banks under pres. Bush's watch. But then that doesn't agree with the Republican or Tea party agenda.

Damn sheeple


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy said:


> Let 'em go.


 
New York is on the list of petitioning states bro


----------



## YngwieJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Austin petitions to withdraw from Texas and remain in the US:
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...emain-part-united-states/TDD212hQ#thank-you=p

It was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

Necris said:


> If this actually were the states themselves petitioning and any of them did reach their goal for signatures I would say let them leave on the condition that citizenship for their entire populations is revoked, that way when shit isn't working out and people start looking to emigrate back into the USA they can finally learn what immigrants actually experience. I'm sure that would be humbling.
> 
> Also, kind of related: Jeff Brucculeri, Local Traffic Reporter, Directs Fleeing Romney Supporters To Canada (VIDEO)




Hey, hey I live in Texas and as soon as I sold my place and whatnot would much prefer living in the US over Texas. We aren't all backwards hillbillies, I live here because my family is here.  Plus I'd be scared for my life given the wacky policies they'd put in place and the amount of crazies who'd move in. It'd be anarchy.

I think the average is around ~40% too of Obama voters in most of the southern states anyhow so it'd be interesting to see what the policies would be if this was taken seriously. You can't say people can't move back because not everyone would have agreed in the first place. Also, I'm pro immigration. 

Even in terms of the petition, we have more people in Austin and Houston than the numbers of people who signed the petition so I don't see anyone giving it any credence. 



glassmoon0fo said:


> New York is on the list of petitioning states bro



I was very perplexed by that when I first saw it.  They voted for Obama...



YngwieJ said:


> Austin petitions to withdraw from Texas and remain in the US:
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...emain-part-united-states/TDD212hQ#thank-you=p
> 
> It was bound to happen sooner or later.



Well it'd least I'd have a safe haven if necessary.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 13, 2012)

YngwieJ said:


> Austin petitions to withdraw from Texas and remain in the US:
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...emain-part-united-states/TDD212hQ#thank-you=p
> 
> It was bound to happen sooner or later.


 
Yes it was, but then Austin is kind of like a piece of Berkeley California decided to pick up and move to the Texas hill country.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, Austin and San Diego have a lot more in common. Went to the farmers market over there in Cali and thought I was transported back home.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 13, 2012)

If they are that pissed off, they just pool their resources and go buy an island. Then they can make whatever ridiculous rules that they would like and it doesnt hurt the rest of the general population. Or just write to your congressman expressing your opinions on certain issues like normal people. Show some stinking respect for your elected officials for crying out loud. Just because somebody has a different freaking perspective does not make them wrong. (Sorry if that came off all rant like, this is sort of a hot button with me).


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 13, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Haha, further to this, here's a news article about blue state secession from 2004, right after Bush got re-elected:
> 
> Blue states buzz over secession - Washington Times



There will be extremist idiots no matter where you look. This thread seems to be speaking towards how the talk of secession is ignorant and foolish no matter who says it. Currently it seems to be people afraid of Obama  

A vocal minority sure can cause a stir, it can even take over a group if the majority has no voice. Or like many say, it only takes one idiot to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

How come they need so few signatures to be taken even minutely serious? I realize even if they meet the signature requirements it wouldn't change anything, but it seems to me they'd need a larger group to garner any credence.


----------



## Dickicker (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, its all silly. But think about this, united we stand. Everyone knows that as a nation we are still the strongest entity. So instead of jumping on the band wagon and saying let them secede, why not try to help them and fix this issue. IMHO, everyone that said let them is no better than the people wanting to secede.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah and if it did happen the States would lose all access to the Gulf of mexico practically.  We'd lose access to a lot of oil, wind and solar energy as well. More than the fact that we need to fix the issue is that it would be economically bad for both parties. Nobody wins.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dickicker said:


> Yeah, its all silly. But think about this, united we stand. Everyone knows that as a nation we are still the strongest entity. So instead of jumping on the band wagon and saying let them secede, why not try to help them and fix this issue. IMHO, everyone that said let them is no better than the people wanting to secede.


The us and them mentality is so prevalent through this country, and if things don't change will be the fall of it, imo.

Also for a dude name dickkicker you one cool dude.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 13, 2012)

Dickicker said:


> Yeah, its all silly. But think about this, united we stand. Everyone knows that as a nation we are still the strongest entity. So instead of jumping on the band wagon and saying let them secede, why not try to help them and fix this issue. IMHO, everyone that said let them is no better than the people wanting to secede.



Or we can acknowledge that there really isn't a problem that needs fixing. The creators and signatories of these polls represent a comparatively small section of the populace, the conservative political cage rattlers and axe grinders. Because of the disproportionate amount of media exposure they receive, people come to believe that there's a huge divide where it's really quite small and entirely surmountable.

Besides, anyone saying "let them" is more than likely being facetious.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone bothered tallying the signatures? I'd be willing to bet they haven't even broke 1 million in total. If I'm right then that is less than 1/3 of a percent.


----------



## YngwieJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Dickicker said:


> Yeah, its all silly. But think about this, united we stand. Everyone knows that as a nation we are still the strongest entity. So instead of jumping on the band wagon and saying let them secede, why not try to help them and fix this issue. IMHO, everyone that said let them is no better than the people wanting to secede.



You make a good point. But yes, I was joking as Xaios said. In the unlikely event that Texans were seriously trying to secede, I would oppose it. As I pointed out in my earlier post, Texas has a lot of major problems in education, healthcare, wages, environment, and much more. These issues would likely get much worse if it were an independent country. But Texas has a lot of the oil refineries which much of the US relies on. The US needs Texas as much as Texas needs the US.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 13, 2012)

Generally speaking, the people who want most to secede from the United States live in states that take more federal funding than they provide.

Take that as you will.


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> New York is on the list of petitioning states bro



Not married to this state. My trust in the federal government > my state's government. 

If NY decided to secede, I would happily move elswhere.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 13, 2012)

Thankfully California is not on that list. And nothing against my bros on here that live in Texas, but I harbor a secret desire for Texas to finally get it over with and secede already. They've been wanting to do it forever now and always threaten it at every chance they get. From what the article said, they need 25,000 signatures to move to the next step in the process and they are at 22,000 right now. They need another 3,000 by December 7th, or the petition dies.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 13, 2012)

flint757 said:


> How come they need so few signatures to be taken even minutely serious? I realize even if they meet the signature requirements it wouldn't change anything, but it seems to me they'd need a larger group to garner any credence.



It's literally just petitions on the White House's website that anybody can set up. Hitting a required number of signatures just means that the White House will take a look at that particular item and possibly address it. 

Should be worth noting that it's entirely possible for people not from Texas to sign this and nothing to stop them from signing all of the other ones as well.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 13, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Should be worth noting that it's entirely possible for people not from Texas to sign this and nothing to stop them from signing all of the other ones as well.



Indeed. There's probably 20 signatories named Voldemort.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Thankfully California is not on that list. And nothing against my bros on here that live in Texas, but I harbor a secret desire for Texas to finally get it over with and secede already. They've been wanting to do it forever now and always threaten it at every chance they get. From what the article said, they need 25,000 signatures to move to the next step in the process and they are at 22,000 right now. They need another 3,000 by December 7th, or the petition dies.



I don't know how I feel about it, it'd be really interesting to say the least. I do know if it happened I'd be moving ASAP.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy said:


> Not married to this state. My trust in the federal government > my state's government.
> 
> If NY decided to secede, I would happily move elswhere.


 
That would be considered immigration. 

Either way, we're talking like this might actually happen, and I don't like feeling as if I'm entertaining active retardation, so I'm off to go practice 

EDIT: btw, a highschool friend of mine works for a senator and she told me that she hadn't even heard word of all this secession talk in DC until yesterday, if that tells you anything. You'd be hard-pressed to find anyone with their head more up politics' ass than her, too


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 13, 2012)

I preferred this petition.

Make Duncan Trussell the Emperor Of Planet Earth Petition - The Duncan Trussell Family Hour Forum


----------



## tedtan (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't take this stuff too seriously, guys. These petitions are no more serious than someone ranting on their blog or here on the forums. The only difference is if a petition receives more than 25,000 signatures the White House will officially respond to that petition. That response will be something along the lines of "sorry, but your not going anywhere". No state will be seceding.

To put things in perspective, as I type this the Texas petition currently has 90,046 signatures. Texas has an official population of 25,145,561. That is *FAR* less than one percent of the official population, and that doesn't even take into account the undocumented immigrants, which raise the population by several million.


----------



## Necris (Nov 13, 2012)

^ I'm assuming a few thousand of those signatures are probably people from other states who said to themselves "We'd better take the opportunity while we have it! We may not get another for.... a few months?"and signed the petition.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 13, 2012)

Necris said:


> ^ I'm assuming a few thousand of those signatures are probably people from other states who said to themselves "We'd better take the opportunity while we have it! We may not get another for.... a few months?"and signed the petition.


 
Ha ha, funny 

If that were true, though, they would be no more intelligent than the rest who signed it thinking it would have some effect.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 13, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I preferred this petition.
> 
> Make Duncan Trussell the Emperor Of Planet Earth Petition - The Duncan Trussell Family Hour Forum



No real life Judge Dredd?

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


----------



## flint757 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow you CAN literally post anything. 

I wonder what is going through peoples heads after they sign it (secession petition)? Do they feel accomplished?


----------



## Necris (Nov 14, 2012)

^ There is a counter-petition to deport everyone who signs that petition.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahhh I need to sign that ASAP.

It'd be hilarious if it got more signatures. 

"You don't quit, your fired"


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## YngwieJ (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's that link. 
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...igned-petition-secede-and-exile-them/ZbMjcwPf


----------



## synrgy (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting related Op-Ed piece. I quite enjoy the label "Confederacy of Takers". 

Dana Milbank: The Confederacy of Takers - The Washington Post


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2012)

Welp, Texas is here to stay.

Rick Perry dismisses Texas secession talk - CBS News


----------



## tedtan (Nov 14, 2012)

The Texas government was never behind seceding, nor were over 99 of the people that live here. The whole petition is just a few loudmouths spouting off.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 14, 2012)

The companies that make this state economically sound (corporate welfare state) would leave to go back to the US if it did happen, same with all the other states too. Nobody with half a brain thinks it's a good idea no matter ones political beliefs.

I mean we are probably not going to vote on Puerto Rico simply because it isn't obvious if a large majority want it. They have only managed to get apparently 60K signatures. That is smaller than my hometown.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think people outside of Texas realize how much big business is actually here in Texas. For better or worse, it's probably second only to New York. And it's not too far behind New York, either.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh yeah Texas has tons of business because of our low tax rates. That being said we are a crowning example of why low taxes doesn't work because our tax dollars don't seem to do much from where I sit.

As much as I enjoy low taxes there really needs to be a state income tax. Education, construction, city workers are all inefficient and we have done nothing to fix that, ever.

Tons of business though, a lot in energy.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a little sore due to Perry's policies. He freakin cut out taxes and KNEW there would be a big budget shortfall that would come due several years later. Yet, it happened and he refused to dip into the rainy day fund and instead decided to cut even more funding from education. I work at a college and let me tell you it sure was a lot of fun when that happened. 

I do enjoy everybody telling me that I'm lazy and inefficient at what I do though


----------



## flint757 (Nov 15, 2012)

lurgar said:


> I'm a little sore due to Perry's policies. He freakin cut out taxes and KNEW there would be a big budget shortfall that would come due several years later. Yet, it happened and he refused to dip into the rainy day fund and instead decided to cut even more funding from education. I work at a college and let me tell you it sure was a lot of fun when that happened.



That is my point, can't have tax cuts without dismantling something. Lowering taxes, especially at the current rate, is a horrendous idea.



lurgar said:


> I do enjoy everybody telling me that I'm lazy and inefficient at what I do though



I was speaking very generally.  I guess working at a college would mean you qualify in my statement, but I was more referring to DPS, court officials, etc.. Most of the people I've met at colleges are hardworking individuals. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 15, 2012)

flint757 said:


> That is my point, can't have tax cuts without dismantling something. Lowering taxes, especially at the current rate, is a horrendous idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking very generally.  I guess working at a college would mean you qualify in my statement, but I was more referring to DPS, court officials, etc.. Most of the people I've met at colleges are hardworking individuals. Sorry if I offended you.



No worries, I'm not taking it to heart. And I'm glad we can agree that Perry is a terrible governor. Good hair, bad policies.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 15, 2012)

A lot of policies here are terrible, but you find that everywhere you go. For every good thing you'll find a negative to balance it out.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 15, 2012)

Bahaha, this is great. 

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...aw-their-state-united-states-america/dmQl1bXL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2012)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 15, 2012)

The Confederacy just couldn't get enough signatures. True Story.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not even American but I know that the president doesn't actually represent what is going on in the background, especially with money. Obama probably doesn't even come in contact with half the big corporations that really run the country. Also, the recession was/is mainly a reality because the Federal Reserve Bank continues to print money and loaning it to big corporations interest-free and that screws with the whole system, especially when they unload their debt onto tax payers.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 15, 2012)

tedtan said:


> A lot of policies here are terrible, but you find that everywhere you go. For every good thing you'll find a negative to balance it out.



Oh I know. Where you live though the negative has a lot more impact on the mind.



TaylorMacPhail said:


> I'm not even American but I know that the president doesn't actually represent what is going on in the background, especially with money. Obama probably doesn't even come in contact with half the big corporations that really run the country. Also, the recession was/is mainly a reality because the Federal Reserve Bank continues to print money and loaning it to big corporations interest-free and that screws with the whole system, especially when they unload their debt onto tax payers.



What you're describing is inflation, that is not what caused the recession. Poor regulation caused the recession. Not going to elaborate much more as it is off topic.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 15, 2012)

my teacher was talking about how they need so many signatures for congress to even look at it and Florida had enough or close to it. He said Florida wouldn't be protected by foreign attacks if it wasn't part of the country (I know it would cause America like to be in every thing.) I looked at a friend and Florida just pulled a YOLO.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 16, 2012)

hairychris said:


> Why do those people hate America?


What exactly are you referring to, when you say America? More specifically, what part of it do they hate?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 16, 2012)

flint757 said:


> As much as I enjoy low taxes there really needs to be a state income tax. Education, construction, city workers are all inefficient and we have done nothing to fix that, ever.


And how does increasing tax revenue make those institutions more efficient?


----------



## flint757 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Atomic Ass said:


> And how does increasing tax revenue make those institutions more efficient?



Increases budget constraints which we have many. Things get pushed off, corners get cut because we follow a very strict budget. That wouldn't be a problem, but the ceiling is rather low at the starting line. I've worked with people in city positions who shift things around or move things forward when they shouldn't be just to make sure they don't end up spending the budget too quickly. It creates inefficiencies, trust me. I take it you believe that low taxes are generally more appropriate based on the question?

Also, Texas has a good economy and shitty roads. There is no logic to justify that. When I visited California their highway system was amazing and our economy is supposedly better. That's taxes at work...


----------



## tedtan (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, the roads here are much worse than I experience when traveling out of state.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 16, 2012)

Admittedly it isn't just a financial problem though, Texas government has next to no power. When it comes to getting money it is federal and local and when it comes to using it, it is all up to the local areas discretion. Even though the freeways go cross country each county owns and is responsible for its stretch. That creates major problems when trying to actually build new roads or repair older ones. IMO Major freeways should be state owned (and operated) and be given more money to add a more streamlined method of development. HOV ends right at my city because of stupid ordinances like that, sucks big time.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 16, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Even though the freeways go cross country each county owns and is responsible for its stretch. That creates major problems when trying to actually build new roads or repair older ones.



Man you aren't kidding. Nothing like taking a drive and suddenly you know without looking at the signs that you're in Grimes county. 
Got some bolts that won't break loose on your vehicle? Jar of pickles won't open? Unwanted baby? Just head to Grimes county and it the roads will take care of all of those problems.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 16, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Man you aren't kidding. Nothing like taking a drive and suddenly you know without looking at the signs that you're in Grimes county.
> Got some bolts that won't break loose on your vehicle? Jar of pickles won't open? *Unwanted baby?* Just head to Grimes county and it the roads will take care of all of those problems.





Yeah that's what I mean exactly. I'm lucky enough that my city takes descent care of the local roads, but the freeways get severely neglected. It's either that or perpetual construction that never ends and is done in the most inconvenient way possible.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 16, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Man you aren't kidding. Nothing like taking a drive and suddenly you know without looking at the signs that you're in Grimes county.
> Got some bolts that won't break loose on your vehicle? Jar of pickles won't open? Unwanted baby? Just head to Grimes county and it the roads will take care of all of those problems.


 
 That's both sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 19, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I take it you believe that low taxes are generally more appropriate based on the question?


I don't believe in taxes *full stop*

But I wasn't inferring that in my question. I've never known a private or public institution of any kind to become more efficient with more money for the same task.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well if it cost $100 to build a dog house and I only have $50 I'm not going to be able to complete it without cutting some corners, if at all. Argument invalid. 

In all seriousness though NASA is a good example of an efficient institution. The issue is people simply not being able to complete their task, not getting more money to do the exact same task. There'd be no point in investing in companies (and them growing from it) if it didn't accomplish anything for both parties. In most cases it is the difference between having an extra employee, better materials, better employee's, etc. If a company can hire an extra employee it will be able to accomplish it's task in a quicker time frame at the very least, but there is a diminishing return with both money and employee's. The businesses/people I described are no where near the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 20, 2012)

It used to be the case that New Mexico had the worst roads I had ever seen. It amazes me every time I head west from DFW how far back in time I seem to go. Now I either take an SUV or truck to the desert or I don't go at all. We tried visiting family in my wife's Jetta, never again.

I have to say though the contrast between rural and urban isn't quite as drastic as it seems to be in places like Memphis. You really want to see a case of have and have not's, go visit Memphrica as the local white folk are prone to calling it. It's a huge eye opener.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought that some Us constitution amendment just forbid outright the states to secede ? After some of you had a little disagreement a few years back including artillery salvos and Gettysburg ? ^^


----------



## flint757 (Nov 20, 2012)

It is not explicitly stated, which goes both ways. I imagine they'd need approval from all states first or an outright war.


----------



## Semichastny (Nov 20, 2012)

Have each state pay 2 years worth of federal taxes, surrender all military & federal property, and allow safe passage for all who wish to leave. I think we would be better off without some of those states.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 21, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Well if it cost $100 to build a dog house and I only have $50 I'm not going to be able to complete it without cutting some corners, if at all. Argument invalid.


Source wood from Craigslist. Argument revalidated.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 21, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I thought that some Us constitution amendment just forbid outright the states to secede ? After some of you had a little disagreement a few years back including artillery salvos and Gettysburg ? ^^


Ehm, other way around.



> The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people


This implies secession, as it's really the only "right" that a state may have.

Of course, the entire document became moot when the republic it stood for ended.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 21, 2012)

Do they have a constitution in Assland?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 22, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Do they have a constitution in Assland?


Yes, and the liberals here are all up in arms about it.


----------



## JoshDjent (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure this has been posted, but if not. Isn't it pretty much illegal to suceed? I thought the only state that could possibly do it is Hawaii if they got the ok from the UN. Something to do with how they became a state or whatever.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 24, 2012)

JoshDjent said:


> I'm sure this has been posted, but if not. Isn't it pretty much illegal to suceed? I thought the only state that could possibly do it is Hawaii if they got the ok from the UN. Something to do with how they became a state or whatever.


Look up a few posts.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Nov 24, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Admittedly it isn't just a financial problem though, Texas government has next to no power. When it comes to getting money it is federal and local and when it comes to using it, it is all up to the local areas discretion. Even though the freeways go cross country each county owns and is responsible for its stretch. That creates major problems when trying to actually build new roads or repair older ones. IMO Major freeways should be state owned (and operated) and be given more money to add a more streamlined method of development. HOV ends right at my city because of stupid ordinances like that, sucks big time.



I saw someone post something on Facebook about how their state (Iowa) should secede. I then proceeded to look up exactly how much money that state gets from the Federal Government, which turned out to be multi-billions of dollars just for the freeway system.

The level of misunderstanding when it comes to such radical propositions is truly staggering. Not only are these states dependent on Federal funding, they're _the most dependent of all the states in the union._


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 28, 2012)

What would happen if Texas actually seceded? - The Week


----------

